# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Accder et utiliser les donnes stockes dans une ROM (cre sous Quartus)

## Lynn_fip

Bonjour,

Je dbute en VHDL et je travaille actuellement sur un petit projet.

Dans mon programme, j'ai cr une ROM avec Quartus "MegaWizard Plug-in Manager", qui tait remplie avec un fichier .mif ds sa cration. L je souhaite accder aux donnes de cette ROM et ensuite les utiliser pour les calculs, mais j'en ai aucune ide comment procder en VHDL.

L'exemple de la ROM :


```

```

Si, par exemple, je voudrais connatre la valeur stocke  l'adresse "00000", comment ferais-je ?

Merci d'avance pour vos rponses ventuelles.

----------

